# can any figure out what these are.....



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I am setting up a new tank and like these plants, can anyone id them....thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That looks like Crinum natans to me. It grow pretty quick, needs at least moderate lighting, and does well in water temps between 75-82F. Actually, it is a pretty common plant used in aquascaping, and pretty easy to grow. This is the "narrow leaf" version...there is a wider leaf version of Crinum natans. Also, there is another plant, Crinum thaianum, that looks similar to Crinum natans, but it gets huge!! You can trim the leaves off of both species without harming the plant, but don't damage the bulbs!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

^^^^^^

agreed


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Crinum_, but it's not _C. natans_, which has much wider leaves. It is instead _C. calamistratum_

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=094A


----------

